# JR Smith on the Knicks’ Triangle Offense: ‘It’s Almost Too Much Thinking’



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Per the NY Post:
> 
> “It’s almost too much thinking,” Smith said Wednesday night before the slumping, LeBron James-less Cavaliers were rocked by the Rockets, 105-93, Smith’s first game as a Cavalier. He missed all five shots he took.
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/nba/jr-smith-knicks-triangle-offense-almost-much-thinking/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Hardaway Jr. said. “We’ll continue to use the system and make it work.” 

I believe that it will take about 4 months to make the Triangle Offense work.

Fans are just not patient.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm cool with being patient, but it's hard to expect success with any offensive system with the current roster. Just keep the tank on track and let's get a top 4-5 selection.

Also "dejected" Tim Hardaway :2ti: This dude wants to bash the triangle so bad. Not the offense for him to chuck away at will. #ShootersGonShoot


----------

